

Fan death - hackermom
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death

======
ajdecon
[http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2009/01/fan-death-is-
real.htm...](http://askakorean.blogspot.com/2009/01/fan-death-is-real.html)

~~~
DanHulton
Dang, I did not know that. Thanks.

